# C++ WinAPI Listbox



## Extinction (20. Februar 2007)

Hallo!
Ich schreibe im Moment meine erste WinAPI Anwendung. Leider finde ich kein geeignetes Tutorial für die Benutzung der GDI controls  
Ich habe bereits das Tutorial auf folgender Seite durchgearbeitet:
http://www.frysoft/
Ein sehr gutes Tutorial, wie ich finde. Allerdings werden die Meisten Funktionen nicht erklärt, sondern nur der ganz grundlegende Kram.
Ich suche jetzt ein gutes Tutorial für Listboxen etc.

Dabei will ich aber keine MFC Basis benutzen, sondern meine WinAPI.
http://www.winapi.net/
liefert auch nichts Zufriedenstellendes...
Am liebsten würde ich den Inhalt einer Listbox wie einen Vector handhaben.


----------



## Extinction (21. Februar 2007)

*BUMP*

Also ich wollte mein Problem mal weiter ausführen:
Immer wenn ich eine Static Text, Listboxen etc einfüge bekomme ich Meldungen wie z.B.:
error C2065: 'IDC_STATIC' : undeclared identifier
Der Static Text ist aber in der Ressource vorhanden, richtig benannt und auch die die resource.h eingetragen


----------



## Matthias Reitinger (21. Februar 2007)

Hallo,

die offizielle und wohl auch umfangreichste Dokumentation zur Win32-API findet sich in der MSDN Library. Dort gibt es auch einen Abschnitt über List Boxes.

Grüße,
Matthias


----------

